# help pass test



## ijjz (Feb 3, 2011)

Can someone help me pass the bodybuilding test,please I am a bodybuilding college student,and they give me test


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ijjz* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ijjz (Feb 3, 2011)

*please*

ESSAY QUESTIONS 

Model your routines after this example:  
MONDAY -BACK & CHEST  
Bench Press 3 sets of 8 reps  
Pulldowns 3 sets of 8 reps  
TUESDAY -LEGS  
Leg Extension 3 sets of 8 reps  
Etc. 
Diets are like this model:  
Breakfast - 7am: Eggs, Toast, Juice 
Lunch - 12 noon: 
Dinner - 5pm 
Supplements - 
Etc. 

1. Design a routine for a forty-year-old woman whose goal is to lose 20 pounds of fat 
without "getting too big." What will you do to help her lose the weight without adding 
bulk? Include routines, sets, reps, exercises, diet and supplements you recommend. How 
many days per week should she train? Note that you cannot include a low rep, multiple set, 
bodybuilding-split routine as your answer. Explain your reasons for making these 
recommendations.  () 
2. Design a routine for a twenty-year-old man whose goal is to gain weight and build muscle 
mass. Include routines, sets, reps, exercises, diet and supplements you recommend. How 
many days per week should he train? Explain your reasons for making these 
recommendations.   
3. Design a routine for a thirty-year-old man whose goal to tone up without over training or 
exerting. Include routines, sets, reps, exercises and diet and supplements you recommend. 	
How many days each week should he train? Note that you cannot include a bodybuildingsplit routine as your answer. Explain your reasons for making these recommendations.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM! 

You'll probably get more help if you post your questions in the training section.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome, good luck with the test


----------



## comingsoon (Feb 4, 2011)

I also agree with vortit You may go there.


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

